# Shrimp Recipe Help



## Pig Whisperer (Jun 30, 2007)

So I made a dish with some fishing buddies of mine last Fall. One of them had the recipe and can't seem to find it. It was basically sauteed shrimp with bell peppers (?), onions, jalapenos, sour cream sauce and served over rice. I can kind of recreate it in my mind, but I'm not sure if I remember everything. Has anyone heard of this or something similar?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

poss. shrimp piquante

mine doesnt have sour cream tho


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)

was it sour cream or cream of shrimp soup.if it was the latter that's a shrimp ettouffee.mmmmmmmmmmmm good stuff


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

It may have been creme fraiche (a close cousin of sour cream). Tends to be a little more mild and often used in such cooking. Can get it in the grocery store.....


----------



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

flatscat1 said:


> It may have been creme fraiche (a close cousin of sour cream). Tends to be a little more mild and often used in such cooking. Can get it in the grocery store.....


I use creme fraiche all the time cooking. Super easy to make at home. Use it anywhere you would use sour cream. You can cook it down and it will not separate like sour cream. Makes the best stroganoff ever.

Fill a mason jar with whole cream (whipping cream) and leave enough room to stir in two tablespoons of cultured buttermilk. Cover the jar with a paper coffee filter and leave it on the counter for 24 hours. After 24 hours, put the lid on the jar and refrigerate for 24 hours. Absolutely awesome on baked potatoes. Stir in some onion powder, garlic powder, and dry herbs for an awesome ranch dressing. Add sugar and spoon it over fruit. The list goes on. There are a bunch of demos on youtube.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Not exactly what you asked for, but this is good! You can substitute shrimp and put this on anything!!

HOT CRAWFISH DIP
GJ KILPATRICK
Â½ cup butter
1 bunch green onions-chopped
1 small green pepper-chopped
1 pkg crawfish-la only
2 garlic cloves
1 4 oz jar pimento
2 tablespoon tonys
1 8oz pkg cream cheese softened
French bread baguette slices
Garnishes, sliced shallots, parsley
1. Melt butter in large pot over medium heat and add green onions bell pepper and cook stirring occasionally till tender and soft approximately 8 minutes
2. Stir in crawfish and next 3 ingredients cook, stirring occasionally approx 10 min
3. Stir in cream cheese until mixture is smooth and bubbly
Serve with toasted French bread baguetts, or melba snacks
NOTE; SERVE ALSO OVER STEAK OR FISH


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> poss. shrimp piquante
> 
> mine doesnt have sour cream tho


x2 Shrimp Creole ( Piquante ) . I omit sour cream on just about all seafood dishes.. Distracts the flavor of the reds. .


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

did it have tomatoes/sauce in it? i'll go with etouffee if it was a creamy sauce.


----------

